# Turn by Turn Navigation over Factory Bluetooth



## louierocko (Mar 26, 2013)

When I use the Turn by Turn Navigation from my phone it works great through the Factory Bluetooth but a few seconds after each instruction the Factory Bluetooth says Thank You, Good Bye. This is very annoying. Can this feature be turned off?


----------



## louierocko (Mar 26, 2013)

Anyone?


----------



## ProjectRedLine (Jan 16, 2014)

it is because the bluetooth treats it like a call.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

If you are using Google app then it also works fine usb while using music from the phone. GPS seems to not intrude on AM/FM/XM radio.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

louierocko said:


> When I use the Turn by Turn Navigation from my phone it works great through the Factory Bluetooth but a few seconds after each instruction the Factory Bluetooth says Thank You, Good Bye. This is very annoying. Can this feature be turned off?


Let me guess - iPhone? Apple has never implemented Bluetooth properly on the iPhone.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

obermd said:


> Let me guess - iPhone? Apple has never implemented Bluetooth properly on the iPhone.


The problem isn't limited to the Cruze either. Life is so much easier without iDevices.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

iOS 8 seems to get worse every update. ? current update was for me to get ringtones. 

You using Apple maps or something like Google maps motion x or waze?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Bluetooth on the Cruze with the base radio is implemented in the stupidest way possible. It's reserved for calls only; it doesn't have Bluetooth music support unless you install the module from a Camaro. 

So, if you plug in the USB cable it works perfectly, and does seem to work as intended over Bluetooth music streaming in a Cruze with the MyLink system. 

Fwiw, in another car equipped with Bluetooth phone and music streaming, phone navigation support works just fine, and doesn't say "goodbye" every time. 

I find Google and Apple Maps equally useless in some areas. Google maps has missed addresses by a whole mile at times; Apple Maps will usually have the address right where that one is off, but can be wildly off in other places or gives absolutely stupid directions.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Motion X is the best one I have used but.....$10 a year to hear turn by turn. Motion X will literally show you 5 lanes and an arrow in the lane you need to be in for those make a right but stay left for this immediate following right situation.


----------

